# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Varios tornados provocan importantes daños en localidades extremeñas

## F. Lázaro

*Varias localidades extremeñas como Aceuchal, Jerez de los Caballeros, Alburquerque, La Codosera y Carcaboso, sufren los efectos de varios tornados como coletazos del temporal que nos ha estado acompañando estos días*

http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.co...sp?pkid=549148

Lo peor ha pasado, al menos por el momento, aunque las lluvias seguirán a lo largo del día de hoy. Atendiendo a las previsiones de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) el temporal de lluvia y viento que ha azotado la región en los últimos días (y que ha dejado 173 incidencias recogidas por el 112 desde el pasado jueves hasta el martes) remite hoy, para dar paso a próximas jornadas sin ninguna alerta meteorológica. Sin embargo, los últimos coletazos de esta adversa climatología dejó abundantes lluvias a lo largo de la jornada de ayer en la provincia de Badajoz, sobre todo en el sur, donde se activó la alerta naranja por riesgo importante de precipitaciones, con hasta 30 litros por metros cuadrado en una hora y 80 acumulados en 12 horas. Además, Valderrosas, una pedanía de la localidad cacereña de Carcaboso, sufrió la tarde-noche del martes un tornado que arrasó varias naves ganaderas, tejados y carteles, sin causar daños personales. Este fenómeno meteorológico también pasó por el paraje conocido como La Tojera, en La Codosera (Badajoz) y dañó parte de un caserío que en ese momento no estaba habitado, arrancó casi una veintena de árboles (algunos cayeron en la carretera de La Tojera, que estuvo cortada hasta su retirada), así como carteles publicitarios, según explicó ayer el alcalde de La Codosera, Manuel Vilés. También hubo algunos desperfectos en fincas cercanas a Alburquerque, sin causar daños personales. Hay que recordar que un tornado también provocó diferentes incidencias en Aceuchal (donde se ha abierto una oficina para presentar reclamaciones por daños y en un día ha habido más de 40) y Jerez de los Caballeros. En todas estas zonas se están evaluando los daños para solicitar las indemnizaciones que correspondan en cada caso. Ayer, el presidente de la Junta, Guillermo Fernández Vara, mandó un mensaje de "tranquilidad" y pidió precaución a los ciudadanos.

Los vecinos de Valderrosas se levantaron ayer con un panorama desolador al ver los daños que provocó el tornado en esta pedanía de Carcaboso, aunque también arrasó un gran número de encinas en Valdeobispo y Ahigal. Sin embargo, los provocados en Valderrosas eran notablemente visibles, con árboles arrancados y tirados sobre los acerados, naves ganaderas arrasadas, vallas publicitarias caídas, tejas en mitad de las calles, antenas caídas y tejados destrozados. Por ello, el alcalde de Carcaboso, Alberto Cañedo, calificó el suceso de "tragedia" ya que algunos de los afectados de las naves agrícolas (que no tienen seguro) sufrieron importantes destrozos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Algunas imágenes de los daños materiales ocasionados por los tornados

http://www.hoy.es/multimedia/fotos/r...emadura-0.html

----------

